# Sigles / Siglas: F1 / F2/ F3 / F4 (immobilier/appartement)



## totor

¿Qué tal, mis amigos?

Dans son *F2* pavillonnaire, Serge concocte avec les moyens du bord des spectacles d’effets spéciaux d’une minute qu’il joue chaque dimanche devant un parterre d’amis.

¿Estará hablando de un coqueto 2 ambientes?


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
_F2_ significa que el chalé/casa... tiene 2 piezas principales (aparte la cocina y el cuarto de baño).

_"F1 : une seule pièce principale, avec cuisine séparée._
_F2, F3 ... : Le chiffre indique combien il y a de pièces principales, cuisine et salle de bain non comprises."_


> PAVILLON DE TYPE F2 COMPRENANT . *Pièce principale* avec coin cuisine aménagée, salle de bains avec wc, *chambre*, ...


----------



## totor

¡Gracias, Tina!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Hola *totorcayo*:

Sí, si el 2 ambientes es un dormitorio y un saloncito, además de ducha, aseo y cocina. 
Lo de *pavillonnaire* indica que el apartamento (departamento por tus lares) pertenece a un edificio de viviendas ubicado fuera de la ciudad, probablemente en una zona ajardinada.


----------



## totor

¡Y gracias a ti también, mon p'tit vieux !

(Toi aussi t'es Totor, à la fin !)


----------



## Suggar

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos​
Hola, ¿qué quieren decir F1, F2, F3,etc, cuando describen una casa en una inmobiliaria? Imagino que el número de dormitorios, o de habitaciones (pièces) de la casa.


----------



## Dentellière

Suggar said:


> Hola, ¿qué quieren decir F1, F2, F3,etc, cuando describen una casa en una inmobiliaria? Imagino que el número de dormitorios, o de habitaciones (pièces) de la casa.


Nombre de _Pièces principales_

En español 2, 3, ambientes


----------



## Suggar

Entonces, si la casa tiene tres dormitorios, salón y cocina, puedo decir que se trata de una casa F5...

Merci bien


----------



## Gévy

Hola Suggar:

Como verás si lees este hilo desde el principio, no se contabilizan la cocina ni el baño, sería pues un F4.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Suggar

Sí, sí, me di cuenta de que se habían unido los hilos cuando ya había enviado mi post. Gracias


----------



## Nilia

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​
Bonjour à tous! Quelqu'un pourrait me dire pourquoi quand on lit une petite annonce pour louer un appartement, on met F2 ou F3? Qu'est-ce que ce "F" veut dire? bz


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:

Se utiliza para *apartamentos* que incluyen una cocina, un baño y aseo y un número de salas que se indican detrás de "F" (fermé) cuando se trata de salas CERRADAS POR UNA PUERTA. Ahora también se utiliza "T" cuando hay 2 salas que se comunican.


> *Le "F" indique des pièces toutes fermées par une porte*, le "T" indique que deux pièces qui sont dédiés au salon et à la salle à manger, sont séparés par un pan de cloison. Chaque désignation ne compte pas, dans le chiffre affiché, les sanitaires ni la cuisine qui vont de soi


----------



## Nilia

Je te remercie de ta réponse. On m'avait que "F" signifiait "fonction" et je n'arrivait pas à bien le comprendre. Ta réponse a plus de sens pour moi.
À bientôt


----------



## Luli30

Hola!
Quisiera saber como se traduce F1, o "studio".
Yo he oido "monoambiente" pero no lo encuentro en WR. Existe????
Gracias por su ayuda!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Sí, existe. Lo recoge el diccionario de El País.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## claudiap

Bonjour,
J'ai lu tout le fil, en train de chercher la signification de F (dans F1, ou F2), je vois alors qu'il s'agit de "fermé", mais le "T", veut dire quoi?, je comprends que c'est des pièces communiquées, mais d'où vient le T?
Merci.


----------



## Paquita

Trouvé ici : http://www.appartement-t4.fr/vente-achat/definition-appartement-t4-f4/


> Le sigle « t » qui désigne le « type » de l’appartement a succédé au  sigle « f » qui désignait la « fonction ». En pratique, les  professionnels comme les particuliers ne font généralement pas de  distinction entre un appartement t4 et un appartement f4.



Mais je ne sais pas ce que ça vaut...

Et pour compléter l'info sur les différents types : http://www.partenaire-europeen.fr/A...-immobilier-de-definition-des-pieces-20080904


----------



## DearPrudence

Luli30 said:


> Hola!
> Quisiera saber como se traduce F1, o "studio".
> Yo he oido "monoambiente" pero no lo encuentro en WR. Existe????
> Gracias por su ayuda!


¿Se dice de verdad "monoambiente" en España? Trataba de encontrar "studios" en Madrid y no encontré este término. ¿"estudio", simplemente?

Además, ¿cuál serían las traducciones comunes de estas palabras al español de España
*F2* (= 1 seule chambre) = un piso con 1 habitación
*F3 *(= 2 chambres) = un piso con 2 habitaciones
?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Tina Iglesias said:


> _"F1 : une seule pièce principale, avec cuisine séparée._
> _F2, F3 ... : Le chiffre indique combien il y a de pièces principales, cuisine et salle de bain non comprises."_





DearPrudence said:


> Además, ¿cuál serían las traducciones comunes de estas palabras al español de España
> *F2* (= 1 seule chambre) = un piso con 1 habitación
> *F3 *(= 2 chambres) = un piso con 2 habitaciones
> ?



*F2*: finalement, *¿1 ou 2 chambres?* 



DearPrudence said:


> ¿Se dice de verdad "monoambiente" en España? Trataba de encontrar "studios" en Madrid y no encontré este término. ¿"estudio", simplemente?



En España no se dice todavía mucho lo de "monoambiente" (aunque ya se empieza a oír). Sin embargo, lo de "uno o dos ambientes" es más corriente. 

En cuanto a "estudio", sí que es un término bastante frecuente para designar una vivienda de una sola habitación.


----------



## DearPrudence

Gracias por tu respuesta, Víctor 


Víctor Pérez said:


> *F2*: finalement, *¿1 ou 2 chambres?*


Es lo que preguntaba porque no sé si todo está muy claro.
De manera general y simplificada, es así:
*F2* = 1 chambre séparée (+ un salon) = *2* pièces principales + _cuisine et salle de bain non comprises._
*F3* = 2 chambres séparées (+ un salon) = *3* pièces principales + _cuisine et salle de bain non comprises._


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Je vois, *DearPrudence*.

Il me semble qu'en Espagne ces appellations ne sont pas réglées. Ce que l'on voit habituellement c'est, par exemple, "*piso de x habitaciones, salón y comedor, etc.*", les _habitaciones_ étant, en général, les chambres à coucher.


----------



## DearPrudence

Merci encore, Víctor 

En cherchant sur des sites espagnols, j'ai vu en effet que vous n'aviez pas des titres courts et pratiques comme nos "F3 de 70m²" mais justement, je ne savais pas si les "habitaciones" correspondaient au nombre de chambres ou de pièces.
C'est plus clair maintenant


----------

